# PSA: Massive Collection of Club Nintendo NA Rewards Now Available!



## Justin (Feb 2, 2015)

In the interest of making sure nobody is getting ripped off and mislead into selling codes thinking they're useless now, please be aware that Nintendo just posted a MASSIVE collection of new physical and digital download rewards to Club Nintendo in North America. *Check out the collection here before you sell your codes!*


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh my  The EU ones suck! And they're super expensive! No fair...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 2, 2015)

Really flipping pissed that I got one of the 3DS game cases like a week ago and I had enough to get those playing cards. Stuck at 390 now.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 2, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Really flipping pissed that I got one of the 3DS game cases like a week ago and I had enough to get those playing cards. Stuck at 390 now.



Samme I need 350 for paper mario


----------



## Witch (Feb 2, 2015)

thoraofasgard said:


> Oh my  The EU ones suck! And they're super expensive! No fair...



Totally agree.
I hope they take note and soon we get a surprise.


----------



## Coach (Feb 2, 2015)

Where are the EU rewards ;/

But I guess EU CN closes in September I think, so we might get more before then


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 2, 2015)

So getting the playing cards.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Does anybody know if download codes ever run out? I might wait a little bit before spending...


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Feb 2, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Does anybody know if download codes ever run out? I might wait a little bit before spending...



I think the download codes won't run out anytime soon. It is the physical items that are limited in number.


----------



## abby534534 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just curious... is the website down for everyone, or does it only allow a few users at a time? Are people actually able to order stuff right now?


----------



## kassie (Feb 2, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Just curious... is the website down for everyone, or does it only allow a few users at a time? Are people actually able to order stuff right now?



It's down for server maintenance.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Feb 2, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Just curious... is the website down for everyone, or does it only allow a few users at a time? Are people actually able to order stuff right now?



I haven't been able to order and I have been trying for the last 9 hours.lol Early on I could view the items that would be available but it would never process my order.


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 2, 2015)

I've taken my available surveys a few times each, but it hasn't let me submit them yet. Decided I am just going to give up for now and wait til later to try again.


----------



## Gir (Feb 2, 2015)

It shut down on me when I was trying to order so idk mine went through :/

Was anyone able to get the flipnote studio yet? I checked my "to do" list and it wasn't on there. Nvm it says later this week.


----------



## abby534534 (Feb 2, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I've taken my available surveys a few times each, but it hasn't let me submit them yet. Decided I am just going to give up for now and wait til later to try again.



Interesting. Every once in awhile, a refresh will actually take me to the rewards page. I don't get much further from there, but that is why I thought that there was some sort of queue system.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 2, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Just curious... is the website down for everyone, or does it only allow a few users at a time? Are people actually able to order stuff right now?



Earlier I was able to purchase two physical items. Going through back doors helped some. I have received confirmation emails. Will I remember 5 months from now that I placed an order???  It is shut down for me right now.


----------



## kassie (Feb 2, 2015)

Seems to be working again.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Still not working for me :/ I've been checking periodically all day but no luck..


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 2, 2015)

It is still under maintenance for me too.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 2, 2015)

Give it a try. I just logged in!!  Shopping.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> Give it a try. I just logged in!!  Shopping.


How is it working for you.. I've been trying, and just did. no luck ))):


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 2, 2015)

This is so frustrating! I've been trying all darn day to log into club nintendo and it keeps going down for maintenance or just gets stuck on the log in. I want the puzzle so bad! I'm only 100 coins away and I know I can earn the coins, but seeing as I can't ever log in I'll likely miss my chance to get it. Oh good luck to everyone who's stuck in the same position as me. May the odds be ever in your favor lol


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

^^ really frustrated as well.
Wanted to buy the playing cards. :c
I'll be mad if tomorrow they're not there


----------



## Starmanfan (Feb 2, 2015)

I've finally got to the site! *Victory theme plays*

But of course, I'm one step behind, as I can't log in *Gameover Music plays*

and after 5 failed attempts I get into a glitched screen, and then it logs me out, and now I'm back to the Down for maintenance page. *Insert screams and yells of frustration*


----------



## Javocado (Feb 2, 2015)

When you get to the site and put a code in and then you are logged out:')


----------



## kassie (Feb 2, 2015)

Is there any word from Nintendo why it's acting up like this?


----------



## Starmanfan (Feb 3, 2015)

The thing that makes me the most mad is that I had an account w/ over 1000 coins on it, but it was never usable because I Had it linked to my mom's account(which she never uses) and she wouldn't help me out, and I called nintendo and they said there's nothing that they could do about it... and I was so mad... the end.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, I got on as soon as it went up, maybe it was less finicky since less people were on. It was 3 am over there when it was only like 10 pm for us. Are these rewards rare and still in stock since it keeps going down or did club nintendo stock a lot?


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 3, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Wow, I got on as soon as it went up, maybe it was less finicky since less people were on. It was 3 am over there when it was only like 10 pm for us. Are these rewards rare and still in stock since it keeps going down or did club nintendo stock a lot?




Maybe just server overload. Unsure if the physical prizes are in larger quantities or same amount this time as usual.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 3, 2015)

Managed to bypass condescending Mario and register Hyrule Warriors but the site went down shortly after for me


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 3, 2015)

If I were you guys, I'd go on in the ams so traffic will be much less. I got mine since I bought mine 10 min after the rewards were released which was also 3 am na time and 10 pm gu time.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Feb 3, 2015)

every time i get through to the second confirmation page and click confirm to get my reward i instantly get booted off.

other than that, I sign in, and still get booted off, i get the "whoops" page when trying to register and comnplete surveys or my coin count glitches.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 3, 2015)

Managed to register Twilight Princess code just now.
Take that.


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 3, 2015)

Finally got to order the playing cards!  I still have some surveys to take but I think I'll end up getting 3 or 4 SNES games.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Feb 3, 2015)

I managed to click the finish survey button.

"Sorry club nintendo is down for maintenance blah blah blah"

I wonder how many people are swamping the site with the same idea to wait till the am's and get on with minimal traffic...


----------



## Javocado (Feb 3, 2015)

It's working pretty well now.
Just bought a couple codes from a friend and registered em all!


----------



## guiminghe (Feb 3, 2015)

Guys, I have three unused codes for Wii Mini (100 coins each), but I can't register them because I've already registered one lol. So I'm willing to trade these for game codes (*specially* Super Smash Bros. for 3DS). If anyone's interested, PM me. (sorry, but I'm not selling them :c )


----------



## Gracelia (Feb 3, 2015)

all that loading and what not is so frustrating. going to try in the AMs like you suggested Daniel. Thank you


----------



## Zulehan (Feb 3, 2015)

I was awake late at night when the awards came out, so no loading issues at all. But wow, maintenance screen all day. Sorry for everyone else.


----------



## Holla (Feb 3, 2015)

Just like many other people have said just wait until the really ams to log into Club Nintendo. Yesterday afternoon I couldn't even log in never mind complete surveys. But I logged in at 3am EST this morning and it worked like a charm surveys and all without any crashing or load time.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah! Finally after all the waiting got my paper Mario<3
Can't wait to start this game. Wonder what kind of download codes there will be for elite status..


----------



## unintentional (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah, I only have 60 coins because I bought the game case vnv


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Ah! Finally after all the waiting got my paper Mario<3
> Can't wait to start this game. Wonder what kind of download codes there will be for elite status..



You just love to rub it in my face don't you?

Haha jk congrats!


----------



## Prabha (Feb 3, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> You just love to rub it in my face don't you?
> 
> Haha jk congrats!



Haha I've seen your thread. I wish you the best of luck!
You'll get it!


----------



## Improv (Feb 3, 2015)

i got brain age: concentration training & harmoknight since i've wanted to try them forever but never wanted to spend money on them lol

400 coins left and i dont want anything else bleh what a waste


----------



## Prabha (Feb 3, 2015)

Improv said:


> i got brain age: concentration training & harmoknight since i've wanted to try them forever but never wanted to spend money on them lol
> 
> 400 coins left and i dont want anything else bleh what a waste



lol just sell the coins for a game on the forum for tbt bells. 
That's what I've seen happening with all the excess bells


----------



## PurpleLutari (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm kinda disappointed that they haven't done this for Australia, tbh. I'd love to buy a game with what I have in my Club Nintendo, I could probably afford one too... But no, the Aus store has a terrible selection, so typical -_-


----------



## BATOCTO (Feb 4, 2015)

someone was sooo nice enough to help me get kid icarus: uprising and i always wanted to play it but put it aside but now it's downloading and i can't wait to play it!!! what a GREAT way to start the day  

lmao i have 25 coins left........ at least i reached platinum for the final year.


----------



## Brianstorm (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd like somebody to get Kid Icarus Of Myths and Monsters for me, i can offer 100 TBT and one of my rare villagers.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 4, 2015)

Finally got sticker star!! Have 435 what to get hmmm


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 4, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Finally got sticker star!! Have 435 what to get hmmm



Congratulations!


----------



## Eldin (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats guys! c: 

I'm glad the games will be up until the end so I can try to find some codes~


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 5, 2015)

i bought the ACNL playing cards...i hope its cool...cost me 600 coins..lol


----------



## Zulehan (Feb 6, 2015)

If I played cards, I would have used my rewards on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Coach (Feb 8, 2015)

Wait

They removed the Super MArio Galaxy sountrack from the EU Club Nintendo...

I had exactly enough stars 

Seriously Nintendo


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh no, Club Nintendo why?????? I could actually earn rewards from them. (Unlike PowerUp Rewards.) Must waste coins now.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 14, 2015)

Should I get the MM Jigsaw puzzle or zelda pouch? Since I already have a case but is too bulky does the pouch offer more protection? I'm also not sure if I'd use the puzzle


----------



## Kyuby (Feb 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Should I get the MM Jigsaw puzzle or zelda pouch? Since I already have a case but is too bulky does the pouch offer more protection? I'm also not sure if I'd use the puzzle




pouch, even though the jigsaw looks awesome you'd never want to use it to keep it mint, and a poster would do that work =)


----------



## Eldin (Feb 26, 2015)

Mhm I wish the other poster set wasn't sold out, that was pretty much the only thing I wanted. 

Now I have almost 800 coins and no idea what to get. Thinking maybe the messenger bag to carry my laptop? ;-; idk


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2015)

Does anyone know how long it takes to receive the physical rewards? i bought the playing cards the first week of february and I still haven't received them :'(


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 4, 2015)

I think it takes a few months.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 4, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to receive the physical rewards? i bought the playing cards the first week of february and I still haven't received them :'(



1-5 months.

The Animal Crossing posters I gave out for the Fair I had ordered from Club Nintendo in August and I didn't get them until around late November. But I've also ordered game cases that have gotten to me in a matter of just a couple of weeks/a month.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 4, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> 1-5 months.
> 
> The Animal Crossing posters I gave out for the Fair I had ordered from Club Nintendo in August and I didn't get them until around late November. But I've also ordered game cases that have gotten to me in a matter of just a couple of weeks/a month.



Do you know if they e-mail a tracking number for when they ship it?


----------



## Gir (Apr 21, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Do you know if they e-mail a tracking number for when they ship it?



it's a little late so not sure if you already got the answer, but I got the confirmation email about my package being shipped today, but there's no way to track the package


----------



## abby534534 (May 11, 2015)

Update: physical rewards have gone down in price! If you still have coins left, this is a great way to spend them!


----------



## penguins (May 11, 2015)

yo i literally sold my coins on here a week ago im so mad
pls lower prices more club nintendo cos i still have like 100 coins


----------

